# November 2020 POTM Tie-breaker Vote



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, folks, we had a tie for this past month's POTM contest. If memory serves me correctly, Snowbear and I had a conversation about ties when I first took the contest over, and he had only had maybe one before? I do believe he said the winning vote was then cast by a group of mods, but, if you will indulge me, I think I would like to have a brief, 2-day contest just among the 2 members currently tied. I would like for the winner to be chosen by their peers without the staff making the decision. Having said this, if you guys do not choose a clear winner from this new contest, I shall be forced to make the call for you, so VOTE PEOPLE!!! These are the 2 choices ( you will only have ONE vote for this contest ):

1. "Untitled #3" by @Tuna






 2. "Busy times out on Lake Ontario just as sun appears above the horizon" by @Philmar


----------



## weepete (Dec 9, 2020)

Tough call that one.


----------



## Tropicalmemories (Dec 9, 2020)

weepete said:


> Tough call that one.



Yes - both great, but very different.

I voted - but it's a bit like saying "which do you prefer, classical music or a fresh orange?"


----------



## Space Face (Dec 9, 2020)

Toughie.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 9, 2020)

Bump for a short-time thread!


----------



## Rickbb (Dec 9, 2020)

How about 1 for BnW and 1 for color? lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 10, 2020)

Rickbb said:


> How about 1 for BnW and 1 for color? lol



Funny you say that because one of the mods actually brought that up, but we already have low participation for the contests, and I believe it would just take participation away from current ones. A great photo is a great photo, no matter if it is BW or color.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 10, 2020)

Almost there! Have you voted???


----------



## snowbear (Dec 10, 2020)

Can we vote three times on this one?


----------

